# Rain x, poor product



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Well Ive applied rain x to my car twice now and both times its been awesome............

















For about 2 days. After this time it does bugger all. Very Very dissapointed.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Strange. I used it for quite a while before using Repel and was always impressed with it. Can I ask the prep stages before you apply it? Is the glass completely clean? Maybe try claying and an IPA wipedown before application to be sure the surface is completely clean?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

hoikey said:


> Well Ive applied rain x to my car twice now and both times its been awesome............
> 
> For about 2 days. After this time it does bugger all. Very Very dissapointed.


Perhaps you expected too much from it? I don't use those products as polished glass gives the same effect without fear of the negatives


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive never used it as both my pugs have hydrophobic glass,but surely 2 days isnt right? (unless thats you being overly dramatic and its more like a week )
Was the glass cleaned properly before applying it?


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Apart from the surface preparation did you use any other product, apart from water, at your wind shield spray bottle (inside the engine bay)?

Usually all these have alcohol or soap which would either remove or coat rainx.

I was using rainx for a long time and given it's price its fairly good. You don't get everything, or what you get from other nano products, but at least you get some decent protection.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Rain X is good if you need some rain repellant on a sunday afternoon and you're near a Halfrauds.

Otherwise, i find Carlack (the 2 bottle - cleaner and nano-thingy - set) works great, and is long lasting.

Think of Rain-X as 'screen sealant' for beginners maybe?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

RainX is great, just not on the rear or front screens. It's incredibly durable on side windows and has as good repellancy as most other sealants.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I think most will know my feelings on Rain-x My 3 month old car has now got a film on it when wipers are used that I cant get rid of and believe me I have tried. I may have to order some Ceriglass as that's apparently the best abrasive to use on glass.

I can only think that glass being porous has those pores filled in when Rain x is applied at least that's what is implied by Rain X in their video. Those pores are hard to get opened up to remove the Rain X.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

PWOOD said:


> I think most will know my feelings on Rain-x My 3 month old car has now got a film on it when wipers are used that I cant get rid of and believe me I have tried. I may have to order some Ceriglass as that's apparently the best abrasive to use on glass.


Try some Barkeepers Friend, it's around £2 in the supermarket and will remove the film.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Prep was done by washing, clay, polish with poorboys somethin or other and then wipedown with autobrite crystal before applying. 

Bloody Crap it is lol 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> Try some Barkeepers Friend, it's around £2 in the supermarket and will remove the film.


Tried it more than once. had same effect or film after trying G3 on a totally dfferent car and changed the wipers after BKF and polish with AG. Still had a problem which only faded months late Gtech were surprised it was so hard to shift as G4 should have got rid. Im convinced once you start putting any of these things on the pores are filled and they are almost impossible to fully remove. I havent tried machine polish yet as dont have one but the Ceriglass kit might suffice if only I could be sure before wasting more dosh.

OP hopefully you will be luckier than me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

rain x works well for me


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

hoikey said:


> Well Ive applied rain x to my car twice now and both times its been awesome............
> 
> For about 2 days. After this time it does bugger all. Very Very dissapointed.


I use the rain x 2 in 1 and it has always lasted 2 weeks between washes...

Love the stuff... or do i love the concept of it?? maybe thats why i just ordered G1

rain x 2 in 1 for £3 quid a bottle bargin in my opinion


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Rain x is great might be better out now days but always does the job


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Are we talking about the sealant in the bottle, or the 2in1 glass cleaner spray?


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Are we talking about the sealant in the bottle, or the 2in1 glass cleaner spray?


Sealant in the bottle

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I found it OK... I used it for years, being an 'old skool' product... I do remember topping it up every week mind you, I wasn't bothered TBH... just part of my cleaning routine! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I found it OK... I used it for years, being an 'old skool' product... I do remember topping it up every week mind you, I wasn't bothered TBH... just part of my cleaning routine! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


It just seems to lose 99% of its working ability very quickly

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## t180black (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi,

Been using Rain-X for years and can't say I've had any problems with it. All I do is clean the glass, spray wipe with 20% IPA / 80% water mix then apply. I usually get the best part of 3 months out of an application. 

I use AG glass polish inside the windows and it's great. I tried it on the outside of the windscreen and it was a nightmare, just smeared when using the wipers.

Top tip - When applying Rain-X don't mist with water & wipe to remove. Just apply twice and buff off with a microfibre.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

I found rain x leaves a film on my screen too...I've just clened my front screen with G4 and it hasnt removed it completely..so before I put G1 on Im gonna try IPA then G4 again...and new wiper blades..see if this works


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

i have been useing rain x for years and havent found any probs with it my self as said well worth the money imo.
all i do is give glass a good clean with megs glass cleaner then apply the rain x sealent and just keep toping it up with the 2in1 bottle.
my get round to trying some other glass sealent at some point but cant justyfy it at the mo as in very happy with rain x


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Something is wrong if it is only lasting 2 days! Lots and lots of people use this and I have never heard of it lasting 2 days!!


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

It still seems to work at 60 mph plus but when I first did it I found it was working at 35 mph plus. To me that's a massive drop in performance 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Never had a problem myself, yes performance drops once the screen gets crap on it and it settles in but after that I've found it lasts for months


----------



## Red Orc (Apr 12, 2010)

hoikey said:


> Prep was done by washing, clay, polish with poorboys somethin or other and then wipedown with autobrite crystal before applying.
> 
> Bloody Crap it is lol
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


Just out of curiosity how long did you leave the Rain-X on before you buffed it off? I've always left it on the glass for at least 5 minutes preferably 15 before I buff it off.
Also if it's leaving a film either you didn't let it cure long enough or you just didn't buff hard enough. One of the reasons I quit using it on a regular basis is because you have to buff the glass until your arm feels like it's about to fall off in order to get rid of the film & streaks.
Lately I've just been using whatever sealant I'm using on all the glass as well.
I've gotten very good results from Meguiars Ultimate Paste Wax ,Jeff's Werkstat Prime Strong & Acrylic Jett ,Blackfire and ,Menzerna Powerlock.
I also got extremely good results with Wolfgang Fuzion.


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

3 months later my rain-x is just started to deteriorate. Side windows still run off at low speeds.


----------



## Aghescar (Mar 5, 2011)

I used it on my old car and the wife's and it used to last 6-8 weeks of reasonable mileage and use the only problem I had with it was after a while the water seemed to spread on the screen where the wipers were running in it rather than beading off and the wipers were useless, a quick wash and another coat of rain-x and it was fine again afterwards.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Rain-x used to last me a few weeks before it went crappy on the windscreen. Great when its fresh, very bad when it goes patchy. MUCH prefer Opti-seal! :thumb:

I've had C.Quartz for the last 3 months or so on both of my cars glass. So far, so good! No sign of degradation what so ever. 

p.s. Clean your glass with IPA and paper towel to get rid of everything before you apply anything.


----------

